# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  -Τρόπος  σύνδεσης   εξοπλισμού  σταθερής  τηλεφωνίας  και  intrernet.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Κατ΄αρχήν  αν  δεν  βρίσκομαι  στη  σωστή  ενότητα  ας  με  διορθώσουν  οι  διαχειριστές  μήπως  γνωρίζει  κανείς  πως  συνδέεται  ο  εξοπλισμός  της  WIND  το  τηλέφωνο  (σταθερό)  συνδέεται  χωρίς  VOIP? μια  ματιά  έριξα  και  είδα  μια  διακλάδωση  απο  το  κεντρικό καλώδιο  του  ΟΤΕ  ένα  καλώδιο  στο  modem  και  το  άλλο  στο  τηλέφωνο  μέσω  ενός  φίλτρου.

----------


## stam1982

Το κεντρικο καλωδιο πηγαινει στο σπλιτερ στη μερια με το ενα ανοιγμα.Απο την αλλη μερια του σπλιτερ συνδεεις αντιστοιχα το μοντεμ και το τηλεφωνο οπως αναγραφει πανω του.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Το κεντρικο καλωδιο πηγαινει στο σπλιτερ στη μερια με το ενα ανοιγμα.Απο την αλλη μερια του σπλιτερ συνδεεις αντιστοιχα το μοντεμ και το τηλεφωνο οπως αναγραφει πανω του.



 Κατ΄αρχήν  ευχαριστώ  Σταμάτη  το  σπλίτερ  ήταν  ένα  απλό  του  εμπορίου  απο  αυτά  που  με  ένα  καλώδιο  συνδέουμε  δύο  συσκευές  τηλεφώνου  δεν  έγραφε  τίποτα  πάνω.

----------


## kioan

Ένα τυπικό τηλεφωνικό *Υ-splitter* (διακλαδωτήρας) σαν αυτό, το μόνο που κάνει είναι να μετατρεπει την μία τηλεφωνική μπρίζα σε δύο. Εάν αυτό που έχεις δεν διαχωρίζει τις δυο εξόδους του, τότε είναι τέτοιο Y-splitter.
Ένα *ADSL filter* σαν αυτό, χρησιμοποιείται για να συνδέσεις μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή σε μια γραμμή που φέρει και σήμα ADSL.
Τέλος, ένα *ADSL splitter* σαν αυτό, συνδιάζει τα δύο παραπάνω σε μία συσκευή. Είναι δηλαδή ένα Y-splitter που την μία έξοδο με την ένδειξη Modem/ADSL την αφήνει ως έχει, ενώ στην άλλη έξοδο έχει παρεμβάλει ένα ADSL filter.

Το ADSL modem/router μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας σε οποιαδήποτε τηλεφωνική πρίζα. Οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές όμως για να λειτουργούν σωστά πρέπει να βλέπουν μια καθαρή τηλεφωνική γραμμή, απαλλαγμένη από τα υψίσυχνα σήματα του ADSL. 
Έτσι αν έχεις μόνο μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή που πρεπει να συνδεθεί στην ίδια πριζα με το ADSL modem/router θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα ADSL splitter. Εάν έχεις και δεύτερη τηλεφωνική συσκευή σε άλλη πρίζα του σπιτιού, θα πρέπει να βάλεις στο καλώδιό της ένα ADSL filter.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Ένα τυπικό τηλεφωνικό *Υ-splitter* (διακλαδωτήρας) σαν αυτό, το μόνο που κάνει είναι να μετατρεπει την μία τηλεφωνική μπρίζα σε δύο. Εάν αυτό που έχεις δεν διαχωρίζει τις δυο εξόδους του, τότε είναι τέτοιο Y-splitter.
> Ένα *ADSL filter* σαν αυτό, χρησιμοποιείται για να συνδέσεις μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή σε μια γραμμή που φέρει και σήμα ADSL.
> Τέλος, ένα *ADSL splitter* σαν αυτό, συνδιάζει τα δύο παραπάνω σε μία συσκευή. Είναι δηλαδή ένα Y-splitter που την μία έξοδο με την ένδειξη Modem/ADSL την αφήνει ως έχει, ενώ στην άλλη έξοδο έχει παρεμβάλει ένα ADSL filter.
> 
> Το ADSL modem/router μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας σε οποιαδήποτε τηλεφωνική πρίζα. Οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές όμως για να λειτουργούν σωστά πρέπει να βλέπουν μια καθαρή τηλεφωνική γραμμή, απαλλαγμένη από τα υψίσυχνα σήματα του ADSL. 
> Έτσι αν έχεις μόνο μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή που πρεπει να συνδεθεί στην ίδια πριζα με το ADSL modem/router θα χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα ADSL splitter. Εάν έχεις και δεύτερη τηλεφωνική συσκευή σε άλλη πρίζα του σπιτιού, θα πρέπει να βάλεις στο καλώδιό της ένα ADSL filter.



  Τυπικό  τηλεφωνικό  σπλίτερ  έχει  και  στο  τηλέφωνο  ADSL filter  υποθέτω  ότι  με  ένα  απλό  τηλέφωνο  θα  μπορώ  να  ελέγξω  τη  γραμή  σε  οποιοδήποτε  σημείο  έστω  και  με  παράσιτα.

----------

